# Millie Looking Dapper in Her New Rain Coat



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Took Millie out in her lovely new rain coat today and it worked a treat. She has wet legs, tail and head. But her body is lovely and dry.











I took some frankfurters out with today, haven't used them as a treat for about a month. Oh boy did she want to please  I even got a distant 'wait' and 'sit' out of her - could just be luck 

Tomorrow is 1-1 training with the dog trainer to curb her dead rabbit desire :deadhorse: - No dead rabbit smilie . Think frankfurters will be in abundance in my training pouch. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## cleo (Aug 31, 2011)

aw! how cute. Sounds like a good girl. Food works well when training.

How old is your dog? I want to buy a coat for Pixel but no point until she stops growing-I don't know when this is.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Millie is so gorgeous she could make a bin bag look fashionable!!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Love Millie her coat - must get Beau one. Good luck with the training


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Millie is so gorgeous she could make a bin bag look fashionable!!


Thank you Donna, that it such a nice thing to say 

Millie is 7 1/2 months now and I think she has practically stopped growing. It slowed right down at about 6months. She's filling out more now rather than actually leg growing or body length.

I bought 1 coat and fitted lovely, but hubby said it was too short along the body and it needed to reach her bum more. So he took it back with her and got the right size. It goes on really easy and fits beautifully.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

I love it!! Looks so stylish and really suits her. Will get one too as a xmas present for Luna . Where was yours from?

Harri x


----------



## raywendy18 (Apr 26, 2011)

Looking good!!!  Have you seen the new coat in the Equafleece brochure - its available from December and its a waterproof suit type coat. Desparately waiting for Pippa to stop growing so i can buy her an equafleece suit & one of these waterproof things!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

She looks fab in it Julie, I want one for Obi now! He is still damp from his walk this am and we're about to go out and get soaked again! Did you buy it locally?

Clare
x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Millie .. you look super in your rain coat  

The seasons must have fashion item .....


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Ok Ok ok - sorry Treacle pestering me for one - where do you get them and do they do pink?


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

how cute!  we got a red 1 for wispa when on hols in the lakes, a lovely pet shop in Keswick, wispa is a size 16 what ever that means in doggie world LOL,


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

She looks so smart! I keep telling my husband that I am getting Daisy s coat and boots for thr snow but he thinks I am joking!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

She looks fab! I so want to get Max a coat for rainy days but will wait until he has growm some more first


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I got it in Christchurch Clare, but have got the coat in my hand and found the website.

http://www.petrange.co.uk/breathe-comfort-dog-coat-with-a-padded-lining

It fits so well that her tummy stayed dry.

Nadine, they do come in a raspberry, which is almost pink !!!

Sarah love the idea of snow boots.

Wendy, I'll take a look at the new equafleece, thanks.

:smow: :rain: :smow: :rain:


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> I got it in Christchurch Clare, but have got the coat in my hand and found the website.
> 
> http://www.petrange.co.uk/breathe-comfort-dog-coat-with-a-padded-lining
> 
> ...


Thanks Julie, what size is Millies?


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I got a 16" in the end. I've just measured Millie, she's about 18" from neck to top of tail and 14/15" tall. I couldn't work out her chest circumference as she's lying down and the tape measure is one of those metal ones. She didn't like the sound of it !


----------

